# Seperating mgso4 from MDMA



## chinacat (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm not sure how to remove mgso4 from mdma hcl mass? any help is very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## krillin

alcohol recrystallization? filter out the mgso4 while your salt is still solid maybe


----------



## G.Patton (Mar 17, 2022)

chinacat said:


> I'm not sure how to remove mgso4 from mdma hcl mass? any help is very much appreciated. Thanks



chinacat


krillin said:


> alcohol recrystallization? filter out the mgso4 while your salt is still solid maybe


Hi. You can use Ethanole, Methanole, IPA. Use MDMA/ecstasy purification method manual.


----------

